# What Breed Is Your Dog?



## Bips (Apr 5, 2006)

My dog is a Lhasa Apsos, which is similar to a Shih Tzu. They are smaller dogs, and for show, most people grow the dogs hair out long. Well, instead, my dog has shorter hair, as we seem to think he looks better like that. What about yours?


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

I have two retrievers.One of them is a 2 year old golden named Lilly.
My other dog is a 5 year old black lab.They are the greatest dogs ever !!!!


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

named Flip.Sorry I forgot to post that.


----------



## Dave|Xoxide (Mar 9, 2006)

My parents have a Golden named Katie. She's a big baby.

I gotta wait till i move out of my apartment before I can get a dog. But I would like a rottweiler


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have 2 black labs. Sadie is 8 and I got her when she was 5 weeks old and Shadow is 4 and I got her when she was 7 weeks old. They are great dogs especially with our 2 year old daughter.


----------



## MissCrissy (Apr 6, 2006)

Emily is a German Shepherd and Keeshond mix. She's the cutest thing! And what a sweet temperament. She looks like a Keeshond, but other dogs from the litter look more like Shepherds.


----------



## spanieldude (Apr 26, 2006)

i have a springer spaniel named Daisy


----------



## Trish (Apr 17, 2006)

My dog, Mariah, is a Chow Chow. She is so spoiled.


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

Jack Russell named Prince, Bear a beauiful German Shepherd and Sitka a Golden Retriever, German Shepherd mix.


----------



## Jakespooperscooper (May 11, 2006)

Jake, a Vizsla/Lab Mix. He's copper red and hyper as a 4 year old child!  :lol:


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

Ronin is a copper colored Siberian Husky


----------



## dog_whisper (Apr 15, 2006)

GSD lover said:


> Jack Russell named Prince, Bear a beauiful German Shepherd and Sitka a Golden Retriever, German Shepherd mix.



GSD please keep posting up i love reading it !!!!!


----------



## linkpup (May 15, 2006)

I have a year old Dalmation named Pheobe


----------



## Lynn918 (May 16, 2006)

I have a three year old chocolate shih tsu/poodle mix - Hershie is his name.


----------



## cheronape (May 13, 2006)

Which one do you want to know about I have 3 shelter rescued mixed breeds and 2 pomeranians ranging from 8 weeks to 6 yrs!!!!!!!!!! LOL...........


----------



## Theo (May 16, 2006)

*Goldies Rule!*

Theo and his little sis, Sadie are goldies. Theo is a saint and Sadie is a little devil. She definately keeps Theo on his toes ! I'm a writer and helping Theo write a travel/adventure journal with Theo, Sadie and their cousins at center stage. They have "Pen Pals" all over the country who send them pictures and stories of their fun, silly, outrageous adventures. Ever been on a cattle drive? Or swam upstream with the salmon? Or body surfed the Pacific? Anyone out there want to be a star? Let Theo know.


----------



## Aurora (May 17, 2006)

I have an 8 month old and a 12 month old Northern Inuit.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

We have 2 austrialian terriers and boy and a girl. Brady is a blue/tan and Molly is a red.


----------



## eley (May 21, 2006)

7 month old Fila male


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Natalie is australian shepherd/redbone coonhound x. 
Sebastian is toy poodle.


----------



## huskyluver91 (May 30, 2006)

My family has a 2 1/2 year old huskie what a bunch of energy. 

Ex: When you walk a husky...It walks you!


----------



## iamcool1109 (May 20, 2006)

i have a 4 year old english bulldogge, named Crumpet, and a yorkie named toro, who is 2. they used to be pretty stubborn, but now, its settled.


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

i have a 3 1/2 yr old boxer, and a9 yr old anatolian shepeher/ pittbull mix.


----------



## dj360 (May 15, 2006)

i have 9yr old anatolian shepherd/ pittbull mix, a 1 yr old boxer, and a doberman pinscher.


----------



## Gate06 (Oct 2, 2006)

Corso Masiff, Such a handsome fella. We will post pics soon.


----------



## cav2 (Oct 2, 2006)

i have two cavalier king charles spaniels, alfie is black and tan in colour and 7yrs old and Oscar is ruby coloured and 6 yrs old. they're both gorgeous


----------



## diane (Oct 2, 2006)

i have a yellow lab named sandy


----------



## alundy (Aug 17, 2006)

Mystery breed! Probably a GSD mix. I think she has some sighthound in her because she is lean and has long legs. I like to think she looks like a Pharaoh Hound with GSD markings.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

I have an American Pit Bull Terrier


----------



## Jessica&Crew (Sep 23, 2006)

alundy, your avatar dog (yours?) somewhat reminds me of an Australian Kelpie mix.

I have a Shar Pei/Chow mix and two Papillons.


----------



## SheltieGirl (Oct 3, 2006)

My dog is a Shetland Sheepdog called Clancy he's 1 year old and so cheeky he loves chewing on my socks and slippersBut he is so gentle and loves to walk he's also very timid


----------



## midnightbluemamma (Sep 24, 2006)

i have a 15 week old American blue pit pup named domino and a 4 month old Jack Russel pup named Deshawn they are my babies


----------



## tpurser (Sep 7, 2006)

I have 60lb black Labradoodle..Looking for other Labradoodle owners....


----------



## animal_lover33 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have 7 dogs.. 
Angel-Pit/lab mix
Precious-Boxer/Shepard mix
Dreamy-Samoyd
Spike-American Eskimo
Dallas-Terrier mix
Thumper-American Eski/Lhasa apso mix
Snickers-Lhasa apso


----------



## Paula F Cothren (Oct 5, 2006)

*Haw about adding a beagle to the mix??*

I have two youngsters to bath feed and love to pieces. Louie is a 4 month old Britnney full of freekles and love. Bentley, an itsa poo is a 3 month old full of fluffy fur to meet fill any bear cub costume with bright eyes and wisdon. I am beginning a look into the addition of a Beagel pup and was hoping for input on feeling of the britney and the Beagel. I've been warned of the barking the beagles injoy, but though theremay by some kind of insitight into train him with.


----------



## jimgissy (Sep 20, 2006)

*She's a boxer*

Hello all! I have a boxer who is two and a half and should be having a litter of beautiful boxer pups any day now. All my life I have been waiting for this moment and as it gets closer it seems to take even longer, and I am sure Roxy feels the same way. We have a bet going on in the house, I say 8 my wife says four, my son says 6, and my daughter is trying to make us all go crazy, she is guessing 12. We will see should be in the next couple days. Breeding is a lot of fun, but it is also a lot of work, and I have learned so much over the last two months about dogs, so it has definitely been worth it. I am glad I am off of work for a while because I am so tired from lack of sleep at night. Every little move Roxy makes I am up to see if she is in labor yet. Oh yeah and the whole temperature thing to tell when they are going to go in labor, well lets just say she has been all over the scale but staying above 99 so I am waiting for that drop.  
Jim


----------



## SpottedDog (Sep 27, 2006)

We have two Poodles and two Springer Spaniels, they're so sweet


----------



## ky_lvs_labs (Oct 5, 2006)

i have an english springer spaniel


----------



## Pogolegs (Oct 4, 2006)

Missy -- a Labrador x Poodle black and full of energy!!


----------



## puppy girl (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a mix of a bichon and poodle, and she is about as big as 2 baseballs! She is adorable. Her name is Marley. We got her name from Bob Marley, the singer. Her hair is a little puffy right now.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I have one Labrador and a one of a kind mutt. lol Blackie is the Lab and he is 11 years old. I couldn't ask for a better dog. He's wonderful. Rose is the mutt (a Lab/GSD/ACD mix) that acts nothing like the breeds in her mixes. I call her my greyhound in a Labrador body. She just turned eight. 
We also have a 9mth old black lab pup that we are raising to be a guide dog. She'll be heading back up to Michigan in a couple of months.


----------



## Fairhaven (Oct 10, 2006)

*Newfoundland dogs*

I have four Newfoundland dogs. Gege is the oldest at 6 yrs., then Zoey at 19 months, and finally Bear and Charm at 9 months. Gege is at 120 lbs., Zoey is 100 lbs., Bear is 102 lbs, and Charm is 76 lbs. This breed has the best temperment and loves kids. They also love water A LOT!


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

My dog breed is a Chihuahua mix.Why did I say Chihuahua mix you ask? Well, his ears are a little down.But the weird thing is that he's always happy.


----------



## bucilla (Sep 13, 2006)

hi we have a samoyed hes 15 months old and called storm and we are hoping to rescue a female samoyed soon


----------



## Glitzy (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine is a 3 month old lab Corgi mix.


----------



## Oskiesgirl216 (Oct 12, 2006)

*what do you think ?*

I am new, so if I done this right, my puppys pic should be linked to my id somehow. Anyways she is a new addition to our family. She is said to be a basset hound/dalmation mix. I see (of course) dalmation, but I think her stance is more that of a terrier ?


----------



## logan's mom (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello everyone, I'm new here. I have a 6 year old German Shepherd. His name is Logan.


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a rescued American Pit Bull Terrier...

Love her with no end...the greatest dog...


----------



## abs (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, bullica - we could almost be twins!!! (but I'm an eskie)


----------



## snowglobe (Oct 20, 2006)

I own a rare breed called a presia canario. The do unfortuntly like Pitbulls are attatched to sigma. But ignorant people are to blame. With disapline and a loving family Sasha returns nothing but love and affection with certianly a dash of humor added. She rolls over, 160lbs of loving upside down wanting her belly rubbed is certianly a site to behold!


----------



## atldoglover (Nov 8, 2006)

I had a 3 1/2 year old cockapoo. All Black, her name was Raven. She died in October. But, I'm expecting two cockapoos to be born in December.


----------



## offspringluke (Nov 28, 2006)

We are the new owners of a Shih Tzu/ Pomeranian mix whose name is DC. I have also owned a Pit Bull that lived to be almost 14 years old and was a big old lover. I'm really enjoying DC though, he is just a little furball right now!


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

We have 3 pit bulls that we weight pull and a pomeranian and a chi now.


----------



## vedo (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello
Vedo is a GSD...they call with "working lines." Nice to meet another shepherd owner


----------



## blue boys (Jul 5, 2006)

evening all i have two blue merle working border colllies


----------



## Chanel01 (Nov 24, 2006)

*two labs and a chin*

*I have one 8 month old Chcolate Lab J.C. (which stands for June Carter),
one 8 year old Black Lab Joe, and one 3 month old Japanese Chin Peaches.*


----------



## BriMac35 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have an 11 year old Rat Terrier named Rizzo , and a 13 week old Jack Russell named August .


----------



## rockhard_mastiffs (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi everyone im new,
No bullmastiff owners yet?
well here is one, I have two beautiful bullmastiff babies one red girl named kecha (pronounced like keesha) and a fawn boy named alexi.

Its different to see so many pittbull owners, i live in australia and in most states over here they are illegal. If you have one, even a mix, the council will take it away and put it down. your in trouble over here if your dog isnt and you have no proof!


----------



## Texas_Flower (Nov 29, 2006)

*I have a Austrialian Cattle Dog Mix. She's 2 years old. And her name is Daisy. I wish I could show u all a pic. All that I have on the computer are too big. *


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

I have an 8 month old keeshond puppy.  

Truly, I was fully expecting to be the only keesie owner on the board. I usually am.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I have 2 Shelties- Nikki and Trey- and 2 Papillons- Beau and Harry


----------



## Sawyer (Nov 14, 2006)

Who knows? Vet says our pup is a gsd mix and we believe him


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

I think I replied before but, I got a new Chihuahua. Well, I think it's a chihuahua, what do you guys think she is?
http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p151/chihuahuasrule99/2006-11-30-191803-10.jpg


----------



## LabLady101 (Jul 5, 2006)

3 Labrador Retrievers. 1 black male (Shadow), 1 yellow female (Daisy), and 1 chocolate female (Blue).


----------



## my cute dogs (Dec 26, 2006)

I own 2 beatiful dogs !
they are a Siberian Husky and American Pitbullterrier.


----------



## thomasina (Nov 3, 2006)

I have two Pyrenean Shepherds, Annie three year old blue merle, Paris 7 month old fawn merle and Chelsea 7 year old Basenji/Westie mix.


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Cassie is a border collie mix (10 months) and Scamp (9) is bichon/poodle. Scamp is old and grouchy, but Cassie is full of energy (the BC in her...) and always happy.


----------



## y2jae21 (Dec 23, 2006)

f golden retriever 11 months - fuzzy
m rottweiler 3 months - bono
m shih tzu 3 months - fortune
f shih tzu/duschshund mix 2 months - pebbles
m unidentified mongrel/mutt 7 years - tommy

we're looking forward in getting a siberian husky hopefully in a few months as soon as our breeder's next batch of husky pups are born and completed the first 3 vaccinations.


----------



## boxermommy06 (Dec 27, 2006)

Mommy of a 5 month old Boxer female here....New mommy at that...but she's a good girl and full of love and energy, found her in the classifieds and one thing that really made me want her is that the owner said her name is Cheyenne and that was my labrador's name that I had a few years back who was stolen out of my back yard. So I just hope me and her bond and she will accept me and her new home with open arms as we are doing to her.


----------



## wheezie wayne (Dec 23, 2006)

i have an APBT looking ot get another one maybe from the TNT bloodline. eley, its not every day i see someone owning a fila.


----------



## windhundfreak (Dec 27, 2006)

lilly is an mix between whippet and pointer !  

the biggest part is this --> http://www.hundund.de/rassen/whippet/
and an little bit of this --> http://www.hundund.de/rassen/pointer/


----------



## overcome87 (Dec 26, 2006)

Lady - 12 year old Doberman Pinscher

Maggie - 4 year old Lab

Chloe - 2 year old pain in the ass lol no I'm just kidding she's part Beagle part Terrier

Zoe - my puppy 8 week old Mini Dachshund


----------



## Chuck U. Farley (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a Chihuahhua named Lucy, just about a year and 5 months old. She is the youngest.

The rest I've had for years and would have to look into the paper work to know exactly how old each of them are.

Baby - about 8 years old medium sized mixed dog that was thrown over my 6' chain fence.

Grey Bob- 7 years old this spring, medium sized mixed dog that was born at my home with a grey coat and a bobbed tail.

Jasper - Golden retriever over 10 years old, taken in by me when his owner (my 2nd cousin passed away)

Katie - part Golden retriever, almost 10 years old

Rollie - is Katies mixed pup, (the only one out of Katies only litter than Katie did not eat). I took both Katie and Rollie in when their owners moved away and left them a few miles down the road from my place.

Buddy - a Redbone coonhound that has never been able to hunt because his previous owner kicked him off of a 10' porch. He has problems with his front legs.

Betsy - St. Bernard mixed with something else. She was also left behind by the owners of Katie and Rollie.

Susie - is a mediem sized German Shepard mixed. I took her in when she was in a fatal car accident with her owner. She was unharmed but she was used to a solitare life with her previous owner.

Rosco - is a beautiful mixed medium sized dog that I found living in an abandoned house. It took me several months of going out to visit with him and feeding him there before he got the nerve to come home with me with no leashe.

Sandy - is Rosco's daughter, I bread Rosco with one of my Walker hounds because I loved the color of Rosco and wanted that in a hunting dog. The other pups from that litter went just as fast as they were ready to go.

Little Scooby - is beagle mixed with something else, another dog left behind by his previous owners.


The dogs above are the House/Farm dogs. Most of them come in for the night, all of them are inside when the cold hits. I have a kennel outside that is filled with 8 PKC registerd Walker Hounds. The hounds are the work dogs, one of which named Tootsie is the mother of Sandy.


----------



## Charly (Dec 27, 2006)

Charly is a Yorkshire Terrier - Pudel mix


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

I have two Basset Hound girls, Tallulah and Isabel. Known as Lulabel collectively. Best dogs in the world (to us)!


----------



## Dags (Dec 6, 2006)

animal_lover33 said:


> I have 7 dogs..
> Angel-Pit/lab mix
> Precious-Boxer/Shepard mix
> Dreamy-Samoyd
> ...


Holy cow! I thought I had my hands full with 2! 
I have 2 rescue pups:
Lyla: 9 month old German Shep/Lab/Rott mix. Cuddly & smart, but she likes her space. Never barks or licks, but she loves to grumble and talk. She's very analytical.

Jack: 6 month old (we speculate) Border Collie/Beagle. He would live on my lap and lick my face 24/7 if I let him. He likes to show me where his toys are and herds the cats around the house - it's hilarious.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a 3 and a half year old sheltie named Blaze. but I call him a collie, since he is 65lbs, not very sheltie like and about 3 times the height of a sheltie lol.


----------



## RobDar (Dec 28, 2006)

2 Bealges and an English Coonhound
Kurgan _( the kurganator), _Male, Beagle , 13 years old.
Daisy Woo _( the WOOO-ber),_ Female, Beagle, 11 years old.
Moose, _( da' Moof Moof)_Male, English Coonhound, we have no idea how old he is...maybe 5 yrs old.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 9, 2007)

rockhard_mastiffs said:


> Hi everyone im new,
> No bullmastiff owners yet?
> well here is one, I have two beautiful bullmastiff babies one red girl named kecha (pronounced like keesha) and a fawn boy named alexi.


Yes you have one here 
I recently lost my red boy, he was a real joy to behold 
and so special in everyway....he will be missed.

I now have a sweet little brindle baby name Xena,
she is 13 weeks old, later this year Im hoping
to have a fawn boy, (fingers crossed) 
all being well with the girl whose owned
by friends, both my pups are going to be shown!


----------



## MarleyGirl (Nov 28, 2006)

puppy girl said:


> I have a mix of a bichon and poodle, and she is about as big as 2 baseballs! She is adorable. Her name is Marley. We got her name from Bob Marley, the singer. Her hair is a little puffy right now.


I have a 12 month old weimaraner named *MARLEY*! We also got her name from Bob Marley......

Funny story: We moved into our current neighborhood about one year ago and met another couple here in this community who we hang out with alot. They had a yellow lab named Marley also!!! ( also naming him after Bob ). When we go places people are like, so both of you named your dog the same thing?!?!? We have to explain we met AFTER we both had them! turns out it is more popular then we thought!!!!

She is an amazing pup!!! Any other weimy owners on here?!?!?


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

*oodles*

I have Poodles

Sophie is a brown (chocolate) true Miniature Poodle 

Lilah is a phantom Toy Poodle


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I have Max an English Mastiff










Xena the English Bulldog











and Frank the Pug


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

A Lab Akita mix named "Rambo". 2 Japanese Spitz "Sasha" and "Andy". They just had a litter of 5 puppies... So cute...


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

I've got a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever named "Koi", and a rescue border collie named "Recca" who I don't have a picture of right now 

http://image56.webshots.com/156/2/8...ppies/&track_action=/Owner/Shortcuts/FullSize

That's Koi


----------



## Brindle_APBT (Dec 10, 2006)

I have 2 Pitbulls, one is a rednose(registered) and we just call her Baby Girl, lol, and the other is a brindle named Butch!!!


----------



## Cinns Mom (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a 1 1/2 year old Pomm named Cinnamon Toast!!!


----------



## Springerlover (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a 12 yr old Black Lab male, Bjon. Two English Springers, Miss Princess Lacey Rose " Lacey" 4 yr old female * due in Feb* and Wild Price Tucker " Tucker" 9 month old male. They are very smart and love to swim in the pond. Tucker is a very good jumper and I would like to get him into agility soon.


----------



## nicole84 (Nov 28, 2006)

i have two great danes.


angel-14 year old blue merle rescued female

serranno-9 week old mantel or boston male ( mostly black with white marked chest and white tipped on back feet)


----------



## Leila12345666 (Jan 6, 2007)

I only have one doggie my wonderful Scottish Terrier Nena


----------



## harleynstorm (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a 1-year old male doberman named Harley, and a 3-month old female doberman named Storm. These are the best dogs ever and wouldn't trade them for anything.


----------



## blippyblob99 (Dec 16, 2006)

bichon frise


----------



## Lokum (Jan 5, 2007)

labby


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

All three of my dogs are Rottweilers.


----------



## harleynstorm (Jan 14, 2007)

*My babies*

Here are some pictures of Harley and Storm.







[/IMG]


----------



## harleynstorm (Jan 14, 2007)

*My babies*

Here are some pictures of Harley and Storm.







[/IMG]


----------



## lakoda (Jan 14, 2007)

*Native American Indian Dog's*

We have '' TWO N.A.I.D'S'' male's. They will be 10 wk's old Jan 16 th, 2007 ! Our pup's will get to be around 140 to 150 lb's .They have ''NO'' defect's !, and can live as long as 20 yr's. We choose this breed !, simply because they are an amazing ''BREED'' to have !!!!!


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

Lakoda - couldn't help but read your post about your NAID's. I just want you to know that ALL dogs have inherent genetic issues; NO dog is completely free of them. Breeders try their best to breed ethically to minimize these predisposed diseases. Many dogs can live to ripe old ages with optimal care, remember that your dog's breed doesn't make him invincible. Be sure to be up to date with all vaccinates and preventative care to give them the best life they can hope for.


----------



## my pups (Jan 9, 2007)

I have two wonderful APBT Mikado a chocolate and white and Chalice she is fawn with a black mask. I also have Matayah a chessie/pitbull cross ans Maggie a yellow lab. All of my kids are rescues and are fixed.


----------



## SweetSheltie (Jan 14, 2007)

*My doggies!*

Nugget (shetland sheepdog) 4yrs

Max (German Shepherd) 3 1/2 yrs

Buddy (Gloden) 3yrs

Their little angels...............most of the time...........LOL


----------



## Leila12345666 (Jan 6, 2007)

MagicToller said:


> Lakoda - couldn't help but read your post about your NAID's. I just want you to know that ALL dogs have inherent genetic issues; NO dog is completely free of them. Breeders try their best to breed ethically to minimize these predisposed diseases. Many dogs can live to ripe old ages with optimal care, remember that your dog's breed doesn't make him invincible. Be sure to be up to date with all vaccinates and preventative care to give them the best life they can hope for.


Ummm i have to agree lol. No DOG is free of health issues. So if thats what the breeder told you they lied, sorry.


----------



## Mindy40 (Jan 14, 2007)

*What breed is my dog?*

I have a 9 year old English Bulldog, Mildred, but mostly call her Piggy.

I have a 3 year old Goldendoodle, named Moses.

I am getting a Standard Poodle female in two weeks.

We just lost our 11.5 year old yellow lab 3 weeks ago, and my bulldog is quite elderly now. I have had 5 bulldogs in my life and 9 is pretty old, so I am getting a poodle for my doodle.


----------



## jishaj (Jan 15, 2007)

Speedy--Chihuahua--15 yrs old
Max--Jack Russell Terrier-- 8 yrs old (approx.)
George--Shih Tzu--2 years old
Ginger--Shih Tzu--2 years old
Tommy--German Shepered--6 yrs old
Baby--Rottweiler--3 yrs old


----------



## rottielover (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a 2 year old male rottweiler named Harley. He is my little cuddle bug


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

A 3 year old, one-eyed Pekingese adopted from a rescue named Beavis. The name suits him a little too well.


----------



## rebeccahanddixie (Jan 15, 2007)

I have one of the most gorgeous dogs I've ever seen - he is a redbone hound and yellow lab mix. Someone abused him before dumping him, then he found my back porch and now sleeps on my bed and is super sweet. His name is Toby!

Then I have my baby, Dixie. She was also abandoned this past summer. She is a ****tzu mix (?). She is super calm for a small dog and very affectionate.


----------



## beverly (Jan 18, 2007)

I have two female rescued dogs which appear to be Pomeranians. Roxie, age 6, and Jessie, guessed to be age 11.


----------



## dapperdawgs (Jan 22, 2007)

I have four dogs: Jennie is my 11 y.o. red merle Australian Shepherd. Gus is my 1 1/2 y.o. red, smooth-coated, Dachshund. Tootsie Roll (we call her Toots) is my one year old black and tan, long-coated Dachshund who is being bred this week to a Dapple. (Anyone want to buy the best puppies in the Universe?) And our new baby is Maggie Mae, 3/4 Golden Retriever and 1/4 Rottweilder. She will be 7 weeks tomorrow and we just picked her out Saturday. I sure love my babies!
Cheryl from Washington State


----------



## Jon n Bella (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi

I'm new to these forums but I've just got a 7 week old staffordshire bull terrier called Bella and some of your posts have helped me already...so thanks!


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

5 year old Border Collie - Meiko ( crazy dog!!! lol)
4 year old Rottweiler Boxer-Nikita (Kita gurl for short, real sweetie pie)
8 ish year old Rottweiler Shepherd- Puppy ( good ol boy... heart snatcher)
3 ish year old American Cocker spaniel-Bailey ( knows he's adorable and uses it to his advantage round here )


----------



## JSJdoglvrs6506 (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a 4 year old Long haired Chihuahua and a 9 month old Pomeranian


----------



## ChRotties (Mar 8, 2007)

I currently have 3 Rottweilers: ages 9yrs, 6 yrs and 2.5 yrs.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Jessica&Crew said:


> alundy, your avatar dog (yours?) somewhat reminds me of an Australian Kelpie mix.
> 
> I have a Shar Pei/Chow mix and two Papillons.


You have papillons and I have yet to see their pictures!?


----------



## alexnpeteysmom (Mar 26, 2007)

I have chihuahuas. I don'tknow why I wanted a chihuahua. I did a lot of research on small breed dogs and came across my Petey on Petfinder (he is a rescue.)He is the best dog ever. Rude and ill mannered, but lovable. He has a labrador personality in a teeny body. He is a big guy at 7 pounds and I think he is huge (Alex is 4 pounds) but compared to all the other dogs I know (mostly lab mixes) he is a very small guy.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

I have two male Siberian Huskies, one is 4 the other is turning 5 in April.


----------



## siberian husky lover12 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a siberian husky named Princess.

And I have a sheprador named Maggie.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a black labrador retriever. She's a week away from being nine months.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

I've got a one year old keeshond bitch.


----------



## aubreyea (Mar 23, 2007)

2 Cairn Terriers: Scruffy and Dixie


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

I may have posted in here already...(sorry) I have a female Pit/Dalmation mix who is 2 1/2 and named Bridgette.


----------



## Shining Waters Goldens (Mar 27, 2007)

We have three Goldens: Cooper, Sammie, & Rosie.


----------



## icepaws20 (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a 9 month old male Alaskan Malamute called Koda.

Although i used to have English bull terriers.


----------



## Jibbers (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a 6 month old Pembroke Welsh Corgi named Honey

I grew up raising Border Collies


----------



## kidalcorn (Apr 17, 2007)

I have an 11 week old basset hound/australian sheperd mix named bogey


----------



## Jingles (Apr 15, 2007)

Bolo - 15 year old pit rescued from horrible dog fighting ring at 4 years old.. had him 11 years and counting  

Deuce - 2/5 year old pound pittie rescued at 4 months old from a local animal shelter - training for obedience competitions

Pugsly - 2 yar old english bulldog - also training for obedience competitions!


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

1 year old shih Tzu. She's my buddy just the 2 of us in this house.


----------



## suzukigirl (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a Peke A Poo named burger, pekingese mixed with poodle but everyone says he looks like a polar bear lol


----------



## lostnola (Apr 24, 2007)

I have 3 beautiful MUTTS


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

Chinese Crested Powderpuff named Amaya that will be 2 years old on July 9th.
A Puggat named Mazie that is 6 months old, born on halloween!
A Pit bull named Marley, who is 8 years old, his birthday is sometime in July also.


----------



## Betty (Apr 15, 2007)

I have an approx. 2 year old mutt female named Tanner that we rescued. When I first got her, I thought she was part Canaan dog, and then it was a Basenji, and then a Corgi. Today she's part Australian Cattle dog. Next week she'll be part Norweigan Buhund.  Whatever she is, she's a Good Dog.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I have two American bulldogs that are rescues and I just love them! Kramer and Peekaboo who lost an eye as a pup.


----------



## pinkpantherjazz (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a female Great Dane that will be 2 in September. Then I have a Male Boston Terrier who will be 3 in November.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

pinkpantherjazz said:


> I have a female Great Dane that will be 2 in September. Then I have a Male Boston Terrier who will be 3 in November.


Boston Terriers are so funny I just love their personality! What are their names?


----------



## Doggielvr5 (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a Yorkie Poo (Yorkshire Terrier- Toy Poodle) mix. He is silver, tan, and white with some black flecks.
His name is Benji and he is 7 years old. His birthday is January 6, 2000.
He is my little buddy and I ♥ him to death!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Jibbers said:


> I have a 6 month old Pembroke Welsh Corgi named Honey
> 
> I grew up raising Border Collies


How is Honey when someone is leaving and how is he with the vacume? My Mom has one and he herds everything in the house that moves.


----------



## annielee (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a 3-year-old Chocolate lab named Sandie and a 4-year-old Basset Hound named Blazer.


----------



## shyjack (Apr 19, 2007)

Captain Jack is a Border Collie/hound mix
Shiloh is a Rhodie/hound mix.


----------



## lovemachichis (Apr 21, 2007)

2 4 month old chihuhuas, Nacho and Bun. 

darling little things, if my apt. was bigger id get 10 more! not chihuhuas, but dogs in general, i love dogs......they sure beat the hell out of having people as friends!


----------



## peacock (May 20, 2007)

i have a staffordshire called cassie
blame the deed not the breed


----------



## scottyhmk (Jun 5, 2007)

Mine is cocker spanial.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I have 2 German Shepherds. Chazz is a black & tan 7 year old I've had since he was 8 weeks old. 

Buck is a White German Shepherd I adopted in Feb. of 2006. He was approx. 1 y.o. when I got him.


----------



## Coriona_Vanleigh (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a black lab/doberman mix adopted about 4 years ago
and a dachshund mix adopted 5 days ago.


----------



## Gibbzilla (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a 3-year old chihuahua/miniature pinscher named Gator, a chihuahua/mutt named Pumpkin, and a Lab/Chow named Otto.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I've got a 5 and a half month old Pug. Awesome, Awesome dogs!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

we have retired racing greyhounds, a staghound and soon to have a portuguese podengo medio (wire)


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

I have either a greyhound mixed with something smaller or a whippet mixed with something bigger.


----------



## danibeth_2000 (Jun 8, 2007)

i have a black German Shepherd! love her to death, names lucy!


----------



## dachlover (Feb 22, 2007)

MissCrissy said:


> Emily is a German Shepherd and Keeshond mix.


I can't imagine how they pulled that mating process off!

As you might have guessed we have a mini doxie that we adore. My parents have a GS mutt that they got while I still lived at home. She's like a bog teddy bear!


----------



## harajukulove (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a terrier mix and a chihuahua. I love them both sooo much!!!


----------



## Roxy's mom (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a 6 month old long hair dashound named Roxy


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Gonna be getting a 2 month old shih tzu on july 9th!


----------



## KathyinCali (May 11, 2007)

A 14 week old Yorkie named Lucy


----------



## DozerDogg (Jun 8, 2007)

Shepard mix, Shar-Pei x APBT, APBT.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a nearly four-year old Bulldog named Tank and an almost four-month old Japanese Chin named Henry. They're my furkids  My mom has an almost three-year old American Eskimo Dog named Beau...we all live in the same house. It can get crazy sometimes!


----------



## very_vizsla (Apr 3, 2007)

jersey is a vizsla


----------



## beaglesarethebestdogs311 (Jul 5, 2007)

My dog is a Beagle, of course! I love her very much and her name is Miley.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

right now.... if we count the puppies we have 
10 flat coated retrievers (seven pups) 
2 golden retrievers
S


----------



## Keenan (Jul 7, 2007)

Right now I have a 5 month old Standard Australian Shepherd named Sydney. She's the smartest dog I've ever had. My mom and dad still have my dog from when I moved out. He's 15 years old!!. Half Border Collie half Golden Retriever. He was smart too but just didn't listen too well.


----------



## sally (Jul 4, 2007)

hi spanieldude.
i have three springers, there great arn't they.


----------



## JohnLovesDogs (Jun 23, 2007)

I have Sadie a 2 year old rottweiler x labrador, (black and tan, her body is like a small, compact rottie but with a labradors head and nature!) 

Lola a 9 month old staffordshire bull terrier, (hyperactive, disobedient but very friendly, gorgeous white and brindle markings)

Alfie and Roxie, two 12 week old rottweiler puppies. (alfie is clumsy and long haired like his father while rox is slightly smaller and very pretty)

I love all my dogs the same!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Just one Carter a Boxer/retriever mix. He looks a lot like a pit, but if you know what your looking for, he's boxer mix


----------



## kellyclarksonfan18 (Jun 14, 2007)

MY DOG IS A PUGGLE! In case you don't know, a Puggle is a mix of a Pug an Beagle. Her full name is Tia Paco but we just call her Tia and sometimes just Paco.


----------



## gonewalking (Jun 22, 2007)

We just got a Brittany mix from PAWS New England,he is doing great and he has a very good look to him,his name is Murphy,any help what you think he is mixed with would be great.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I have Eddie, a Black Lab, who is about 9 months.
Dan is about 15 yr old Basset mix
Uallis (pronounced Wallace) 4 1/2 month old English Mastiff. 

I also have 3 cats:
Max is 4 years
Gus is 3 years
Fred is estimated to be around 2 years.


----------



## scotty83 (Jul 10, 2007)

My dog is a Staffie Named "HAPPI" and he is a big ball of energy


----------



## Myrtus (Jul 15, 2007)

If I knew I could tell ya!!!!   All I know is she is Heaven sent and I am blessed to have her. If any of you would like to help me figure her out I posted a thread under the General Dog Forum.


----------



## Hacknabush (Jul 18, 2007)

I have 7 Boston Terriers!


----------



## AmyB (Aug 5, 2007)

Holly is a 3 month old Weimaraner. Anyone else with weims???


----------



## Juliet5381 (Jul 4, 2007)

I hate 2 Rottie/German Shepherd mixes. Riley is 3 months old and Lucy is 11 months old. Lucy we adopted from the North Shore Animal League and Riley we adopted from SPCA. 

I also have a Tuxedo Cat named Archie and 2 Torti's whoI found on the street who are now 2 years old named Summer & Smalls.

I also have 3 beta fish. ( Jack, Bauer & Ruby)

Finally I have a rabbit at work named Betsy who I am in charge of and is in my classroom. This one teacher bought her then never took care of her so I took her in I just don't bring her home because of the zoo we have here.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Dakota is a female tri-color Rat Terrier  She's currently..-thinks- 6 years old.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Juliet5381 said:


> ( Jack, Bauer )


Do you by any chance watch the T.V. show 24?


----------



## amp9364 (Feb 19, 2007)

8 mo old shih tzu/poodle mix- any one else have the same???


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

amp9364 said:


> 8 mo old shih tzu/poodle mix- any one else have the same???


I do! I have a 9yr old shih tzu/poodle mix named Shadow!










I also have a 8 year old Rottie and possibly shepherd mix named Belle!









I also have 2 cats, 2 guinea pigs and a hamster !!! You can see them in my siggy.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

10 Flatcoats here:

11 year old neutered male: Sasha
9 year old neutered male: Sweepster
7 year old spayed female: Sparrow
6 year old neutered male: Caillou
4 1/2 year old just spayed female: Bibby
almost 4 year old (on the 9th of August) intact male: Viggo
3 year old intact and preggo female: Pearl
2 year old spayed female: Barbie
23 month old intact female: Cake
15 month old intact male: Basil


----------



## Juliet5381 (Jul 4, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> Do you by any chance watch the T.V. show 24?



LOL YUP Jack & Bauer are my sister's Beta Fish. My sister loves that show and since Beta Fish are tough she chose them and named them after her favorite character lol.

Ruby is red thus the name.


Riley is actually named after Buffy's 2nd boyfriend on Buffy The Vampire Slayer- I chose the name Riley because I taught a little girl with that name and I have always loved it my sis & I actually both said the name at the same time LOL!!


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

6 almost 7 or 8 here 

4 Flat Coats 
Meghan spayed age 7 
Cuinn neutered age 5 
Shalva intact age 3 
Meir will remain intact age 3 mos. 

3 maybe 4 goldens depending on if we keep two puppies or just one 
Connor intact age 7 
Kaelyn intact age 4 
puppy or puppies to be named later age 1 week will remain intact 

S


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

I have an 8yr old black lab/red-bone **** hound mix named Duncan and a 1 yr old Goldendoodle named Patrick. I also have a 14 year old cat named Zoe.


----------



## darlin (Jun 18, 2007)

I have four: d.o.g. my boxer 4yrs. foxy my pommy 3.5yrs. tank olde english bulldog 6months and shadow my shelter dog which as far as we and the vets can tell is 5 months and a lab/rottie mix. I love this forum.


----------



## HannahjsD (Jul 29, 2007)

Casie:
Rescued Potatomus Muttimus
Two previous owners, dumped by the last owner when they were evicted from their home. She was left in the home for 2 weeks before my father heard her and rescued her. 2 weeks ;_____;

Age is unknown


















Halloween Duck Dog.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

HannahjsD said:


> Casie:
> Rescued Potatomus Muttimus
> Two previous owners, dumped by the last owner when they were evicted from their home. She was left in the home for 2 weeks before my father heard her and rescued her. 2 weeks ;_____;
> 
> Age is unknown


I have heard that Potatomus Muttimus' are quite rare *smile* so nice to finally see one in person..... a beautiful dog...... it seems that others should be equally as proud of their Potatomus Muttimus just because they are one of a kind lovely dogs. 

s


----------



## Chihuahua Lover (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi, I'm new here! My husband and I have #10 Short Hair Chihuahuas, who we absolutely Adore! Their names are: Bandit, Casper, Lalo, Gizmo, Angel, Lucy, Gigi, Ruby, Bear and Bambi. They are all very loving, loyal, funny, and very smart. They are such a blessing to have in our home!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I have Dozer My 5 year old mastiff/lab mix
Puddles my 14 week old Cairn Terrier
Lilly my 3 year old calico cat
Digit......My 16 year old best freind cocker/Apso mix


----------



## phil2 (Feb 10, 2007)

dalmatian called poppy.


----------



## pets-we-love (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a 12 year old Aussie Shep/Black Lab mix named Basil. He is very smart. We just lost our 11 year old Dalmatian (dally) last week (he had bone cancer) and I miss him very much - he was the worlds best cuddler.


----------



## babyelmo15 (Aug 16, 2007)

I had a rotty that died on march 9 of this year, his name was Elmo. He was one of the best dogs ever!

I also have a half peikeneese half terrior mix. His name is Charter and he's one of a kind! lol


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a female Border Collie named Angel. I am just in love with her!!!!  Before her, we had a German Shephard Lab mix (Bo), but we had to put him down because of his medical health! (and he was 15 years old).


----------



## siberian mom (May 27, 2007)

i have two siberian huskies our first is Jagger he is almost 2 and is liver and white with one blue eye and the other is hazel and hes absoloutly gourgous. our last one is Alaska we got her when she was 3 shes just the regular grey but a real nice looking sibe. hopfully soon to get a bull mastiff too.


----------



## SheltieMan (Feb 20, 2007)

We are owned by four Shelties!


----------



## StevePax (Aug 28, 2007)

We have a 4 month old chihuahua x shih tzu named Leo. Neutered yesterday.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Mia, an 11 week old Tibetan Terrier which is not a terrier at all. I can't tell you how many times we have been asked what she is and were given a blank stare! I think I should just say, small sheepdog instead!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

digits mama said:


> I have Dozer My 5 year old mastiff/lab mix
> Puddles my 14 week old Cairn Terrier
> Lilly my 3 year old calico cat
> Digit......My 16 year old best freind cocker/Apso mix


Your animals are so beautiful! They all look like sweet animals. I especially like Dozer , I love big dogs!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you Sillylilykitty....Dozer thanks you too...Dozer aka floppy lips is my big boy tipping the scales at 125 lbs....He is my boy freinds dog that he found when he was a pup. But I have taken him in to my house because the boyfreind kept him outside and I didnt approve Instead of argueing the issue I just went one day and took him home..He loves me more anyways


----------



## JohnLovesDogs (Jun 23, 2007)

I have an 18 month old rottweiler x labrador called Sadie. i rescued her from battersea dogs home and shes excellent. the most loving dog i have ever met!
then theres Lola, a 9 month old staffordshire bull terrier. (who is also a rescue dog from battersea) she is completely mental. she never stops moving! 
lastly the twins, Alfie and Roxie the rottweilers. theyre the babies. very cute and funny to watch!
hopefully by the beginning of next year we will have another dog. im thinking a boxer. i like the names mylo, dylan, oscar or beau!

xx


----------



## GucciGirlxo69 (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a pitbull/amstaff
great puppy
love pits
best dogs ever i think
I just wish ppl didnt believe every bad rumor and werent so scared of them


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow, I went through 20 pages of this thread and I'm the only one with collies!

I have 2 collies: a rough, blue merle, 3 yr old guy named Toby and a smooth, tricolor, 2 yr old named Cameron. They are my buddies!

I also have 2 cats, 7 yrs old. The boy is Houston (we have a problem), and the girl is Riley.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a Border collie mix, and a Corgi mix...

GucciGirl I don't hate pittis! They can be wonderful dogs...it's just how they are brought up that makes the difference between whether they are even tempered or ill tempered. It is how they are handled...and that goes for ANY dog, not just breeds like PitBulls, Rotties, or other 'stereotypical mean' breeds...I am a dog groomer, and let me tell you, I groom more 'nasty' small breed dogs than large breed dogs like Pit bulls, and Rotties!


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

I have an 11 1/2month old female lab mixed 
The other half she's mixed with I have no idea.
If not for her ears and tail she would look like a pure lab so that makes it even harder to try to guess what she is mixed with, but it's fun trying too


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a 12 year old american eskimo/golden mix


----------



## Cooper's Mama (Sep 23, 2007)

We have an extremely spoiled, almost 3 year old male Lab/Chow mix that we rescued from a shelter in Lake Ariel, PA.

My parents have a 7 year old male Beagle named Jackson and a 6 year old female Pug/Daschaund (sp) mix named Phoebe. 

My boyfriend's daughter has an almost 3 year old female Husky named Maivei who is Cooper's best bud!

And my brother will be bringing home his 8 week old male Boston Terrier at the end of this week. He is still deciding on a name!


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi! I am new to this forum and I have a 5 month old austrailian terrier. I was excited to see somebody else with them because I do not know anybody (other than the breeder) with these dogs! In fact I bought one based on all the research I did even though I had never been around one before. It is a good fit for me though, they are great little dogs.


----------



## sparkybeagle (Jul 29, 2007)

wow this thread goes back...
We have a 5month old Beagle, who is Sparky...to say the least!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow lots of wonderful mixes!!

We have three family dogs -
Mahalo a Corgi/Malamute who turns four on Christmas day.
Buster Brown a Lab/Doberman who will turn three in February.
Duncan Heinz a Heeler mix turning two in November.

And Teddie Ruxpin my Shih Tzu. He turns two years on Halloween day. I call him my little gremlin baby.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a cockapoo. That's a fancy name for cocker spaniel/ poodle. In other words....I have a mutt.


----------



## Alamak (Nov 26, 2007)

NAID, 15/16th's Timber, GS. 

145lbs of throwrug most of the time.

145lbs of pure man's-man Wrestle Mania others

and of course

145lbs of push-over cuddlebug the rest.

.|
.|
\|/


----------



## SpeckledBlue (Nov 11, 2007)

I have an Australian Cattle Dog-Also knowen as Blue or Red heelers.They were bred to heal livestock and to move cattle,sheep,goats..ect.They are really smart and wonderful dogs.They come in colors red and blue.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a Great Dane / PitBull I call him a Pit Dane and a Cockerpoo puppy
110lbs vs 10 lbs and play great together.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

My Betty is also an Australian Cattle Dog. She's not quite a year old yet, and has begun her Rally-O training. Very smart dogs, with a very keen eye.


----------



## Arooo3 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a male beagle named Brownie that is 7 years old and a female cocker spaniel named Cuddles. Brownie is a very submissive dog. He's not afraid of people, its just that he'll submit to a Chiahuhua at the dog park! Cuddles hates the water! She won't even step into a puddle! Ok, those are the bad points and here are some good ones. Brownie is very photogenic! We could swear he's posing for the camera. Cuddles is a very strong dog. A rottweiler attacked her and all she got was a tiny cut on her paw while the rottweiler got a gash down his back. After the fight the rottweiler ran away and we called animal control. They picked the dog up and comfirmed that it was a stray!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Rottweilers Rottweilers and more Rottweilers I only have 3 now but do rescue so it is only a matter of time and more may show up.


----------



## MaddiesMommy (Oct 31, 2007)

I have Madison aka Maddie who is a 7 month old Golden Retriever and moose a 5 year old Wolfe Sable Pomeranian


----------



## FidoTime (Dec 1, 2007)

I currently have two boxers. Before them I had a black lab, named Bullet, for 16 years, I miss him so much


----------



## MuffinsMom (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a yellow lab, and she just turned 6 today!


----------



## mom2kdg (Jan 12, 2007)

Rambo is a black lab/mix. I'm not sure what he is mixed with. Maybe someone could try.


----------



## mightyfinecanine (Dec 20, 2007)

Well I have an Irish Setter, Sam. He's getting kind of old now, but he still has some kick left! He's a little big for an Irish Setter and he wants to be the dominant dog. Always super nice to people whether he knows them or not! He's my big softee!
***Unauthorized Advertisement***http://www.mightyfinecanine.com


----------



## dayton&davan07 (Dec 28, 2007)

Two boxers, Dayton 1 1/2 and Davin 12 weeks yesterday. Love Boxers, love all dogs actually. Just have to be tolerant of my 5 year old whom thinks she is Elvira from Looney Tunes.


----------



## daschador (Dec 9, 2007)

Maxx, a yellow labrador retriever, just turned 4
Jack, a smooth black and tan dachshund, 8 months


----------



## Hols (Jan 5, 2008)

I've got a Jack Russell cross, Charlie (not too sure what the other half of him is but he's very tall!) and a pure bred miniature dachshund, Snaggers. They are my babies!


----------



## peaches12345 (Jan 2, 2008)

Peaches is a 10 year old Shar-pei


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

We have a 14-week old Brittany, named Libby


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I think that I've replied to this before but oh well...

I have a Black Lab (Eddie) who is around 14 months old.










Also, I have an English Mastiff (Uallis) who turns 10 months old today!! He's fawn with a black mask
(*Happy 10 months Uallis!*)










Also, I have 3 cats:
Max is almost 5 (February)
Gus/Pete who will be 4
Fred is about 3 years old.

For my next dog, I hope to get a Apricot female English Mastiff.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Uallis!!*

I had to reply again because I just love that picture of Eddie! He's looking at you like you interrupted him during some serious business.


----------



## Linny (Jan 6, 2008)

WOW! I learned a lot from this thread. I ran across many breeds in the replies here that I had never heard of. Googled all of them. Took me a couple of evenings after work to find them all. I have to admit at this point, I am pretty ignorant in the dog breed world. There are some great looking dogs out there I never knew existed! As for my sweet girl, I do not know what mix she is yet. Not for sure. She was a stray. I posted some pics of her on the general forum. Hopefully I will get some thoughts on her. Don't really care what she is except that we have livestock and would like to know if there are any potential problems we could deal with or maybe overcome while she's still young.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

What a variety of dogs out there. I am surprised no one has a St. Bernard. I currently have two collies, and a shetland sheepdog. However, I hope to have another St. Bernard in my life in the future. I had an old girl that wasn't the 'standard' St. Bernard, but she lived a happy, healthy, long life just shy of her 13th birthday. Here she was about two years prior to her passing.


----------



## dayton&davan07 (Dec 28, 2007)

She was beautiful. I love st. bernards, they just remind me of big teddy bears. So do mastiffs


----------



## tipsysmama (Jan 3, 2008)

My baby is a Shih-Tzu. He is all back except for his white chin and patch on his chest and the white tips on his paws, which is why his name is Tipsy. You can also see he is ALWAYS smiling.


----------



## bethneebabe (Dec 9, 2007)

We just adopted what we thought to be a cocker mix but what our vet told us is a Lhasa Apso. He seems to have a typical Lhasa personality but is really really sweet with people. The PSPCA told us he was 6 and our vet says 4 so we are going in the middle with 5. His full name is Theodore Faustus Berger (don't ask, my husband loves the name and it was either a kid or a dog with that name!) we just call him Teddy. We also have a 5 year old tuxedo kitty named Xenophon (aka Xenny) who seems to accept teddy pretty well. So we have Teddy and Xen. They look like they are on the road to being fast friends!


----------



## chowbella (Jan 9, 2008)

What am I?


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

I have no idea what that dog is but she is unique and a beauty.I have a 2 yr old Cane corso(Italian Mastiff)he's the bees knees to me.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I have Sparky...who I might mention looks like one of Jerry's Kids in this photo...but he's a B[ass]et Hound...

Then there's Smokey, the ever loveable Bullmastiff...with demon eye.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I have my Guera girl, a Schnauzer/Kerry Blue Terrier mix, blonde coloured who will be 5 in Febuary. 

Bingo, a male red Dachshund who just turned 12 in December.

Jodie, a Border Collie/ Pointer mix who is about 1 year old by what the Vet said.

Sampson, a Lab/Rottie mix who is 2 years old.

and James family has Kira, a carmel colored Golden Retriever... who is 4 and practically our dog because we do all the caring and feeding and loving for her... they just throw her in the backyard...

Nessa


----------



## lilylow (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a mutt...he has cocker spanial in him and thats all i know for sure...we think half cocker spanial and half poodle...because he looks like someone stuck a cocker spanial head of a poodle body...he's cute and i love him


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> What a variety of dogs out there. I am surprised no one has a St. Bernard. I currently have two collies, and a shetland sheepdog. However, I hope to have another St. Bernard in my life in the future. I had an old girl that wasn't the 'standard' St. Bernard, but she lived a happy, healthy, long life just shy of her 13th birthday. Here she was about two years prior to her passing.


I have two sbt one 6 and one 2 and a 13 month old Bullmastiff,my favourite breed is a St Bernard.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Cerbie is an ACD/ pointer mix, and Brigit is a mini-doxie.


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a Border Collie 6 yrs old (7 in may). How do you put pictures on to your posts/or by your name? Sorry to add a question here.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a Border Collie mix...Sophie

And hubby has a Corgi mix...Dominoe...he's our resident 'brat' dog...


----------



## redshoe (Jan 22, 2008)

We currently have:

Buster, a male beagle, about 4 years old

Carly, a female golden retriever, about 9 months old

Riddle, a border collie mix, about 18 months old. The vet speculates that he may be border collie / german shorthair pointer. His white areas all have small black spots in them, similar to GSP markings. 

They're all very beautiful! I'm getting a new camera by Friday, and will be taking pictures of them to post here.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I've read this whole thread and I didn't post on here. I'm so surprised. Jen and I are the only person confessing to owning an American Bulldog. 

Here's LeRoy Jenkens...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

why whats wrong with american bulldogs?


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Besides being dumber than a box of rocks, he's definately a lover. There isn't anything wrong with them.


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

redshoe said:


> We currently have:
> 
> Buster, a male beagle, about 4 years old
> 
> ...


That makes me go 'hmm' cause my dog has spots(black and brown) in her white areas, but her bet figured it was cause her mom is a sable border collie ( mind you I don't know if her parents were both purebreds). I thaught it might have been possible her mom's parents (either one) might have been crossed with a springer spaniel/dalmation but I know her father's side is purebred border collies.


----------



## barkleysmama (Jan 31, 2008)

New here. My dog is a rescue. I've had him one year. The shelter posted him as a Golden Retriever/ Basset Hound OR Dachsund mix. He has the body of a retriever,legs of a basset or dachsund and previous owner chopped off his tail. Thing is, his coat is red, not spotted like a bassets, and his face and ears are very dachsund like. The tips of his ears even turn up like a dachsunds ears do. Vet says he must be retriever/basset mix. Is it not possible for my baby to be a retriever mixed with a dachsund? He just doesn't have any basset features that I can see. Has anyone ever known of such a mix?


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

Can you show me a picture of your dog? I'm trying to picture what you have said..


----------



## Oom Henry (Jan 2, 2008)

Bips said:


> ... is similar to a Shih Tzu.


I went to the zoo
It had only a dog
It was a Shih Tzu

I have a GSD male and a HuskyXGSD female. They just had a beautiful litter of 8. The pups are 2 weeks old today and we started feeding them Pro Nutro. and they thoroughly enjoyed it.

Bella the female is the one in my avatar.


----------



## Riley&MayMom (Jan 22, 2008)

I have two Goldens, Riley who is 4 and the sweetest thing ever and May is 8 months and she has the devil in her.


----------



## barkleysmama (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Shanette, I will definately post a couple of pictures as soon as my husband remembers to bring our camera home from work. For now, the best way I can think of to describe Barkley is as a Dachsund on steroids. Seriously!! Anyway, thanks for your reply and I'll get some pics posted as soon as I can


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

barkleysmama said:


> Hi Shanette, I will definately post a couple of pictures as soon as my husband remembers to bring our camera home from work. For now, the best way I can think of to describe Barkley is as a Dachsund on steroids. Seriously!! Anyway, thanks for your reply and I'll get some pics posted as soon as I can


Ha ha ha thats too funny,  can't ait to see pics.


----------



## Chicalen1 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a Rat Terrier she will be one on March 14, 2008


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I always assumed 100% Bullmastiff(which he's dad is")but Aslans dad died wenesday and i asked his owner for photos of him(my brother got Aslan for me so i didnt view the parents) However he sent some pics today and some were of his mum too and im not sure what she is looks mastiff type she weighs 47kgs(103lbs) and is rottie type height


----------



## PhotoMom (Feb 2, 2008)

One 7 year old female Siberian Husky and one 7 month old male great dane run this household 

Amber


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

A 3 year old brindle Boxer named Owen. And a two year old Boston Terrier named Dugan


----------



## Oxyrep (Jan 22, 2008)

Chase (7): Australian Cattle Dog / Border Collie
Wink (5): Louisiana Leopard Spotted Catahoula 
Chicklett (6): Chihuahua
Peanut (2): Minatare Pincher


----------



## TollerSunny (Jan 31, 2008)

I've a 5 year old Nova scotia duck tolling retriever-crossbreed named "Sir Henry von Hibbel", I call him "Henry"


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

Oxyrep said:


> Chase (7): Australian Cattle Dog / Border Collie
> Wink (5): Louisiana Leopard Spotted Catahoula
> Chicklett (6): Chihuahua
> Peanut (2): Minatare Pincher


do you have a picsture of your catahoula?  I probably won't see one where I live.


----------



## Oxyrep (Jan 22, 2008)

Shanette Peters said:


> do you have a picsture of your catahoula?  I probably won't see one where I live.


I don't have one that would do him justice. However here is one that looks like him. Though Wink has grown into his ears. This one looks blind too.


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

very cute, wow as puppies they do have pretty big ears.


----------



## Oxyrep (Jan 22, 2008)

Shanette Peters said:


> very cute, wow as puppies they do have pretty big ears.


His cuteness won us over. We saw him on PetFinder.com when I was trying to find my Cattle Dog a friend. We just didn't know if we could take care of a blind dog. But a couple months later we saw he was still available and we met up with the foster parents. We fell in love with this little guys so we had to adopt. 

We are so glad we did!! He has been the best dog one could ever have. He is my buddy.


----------



## Laasasenaho (Feb 4, 2008)

1: Black Giant Schnauzer male Pectus Nemesis "Nemo". 04.12.1998.
http://jalostus.kennelliitto.fi/frmKoira.aspx?RekNo=FIN41734/99&R=181.1

2: Black Miniature schnauzer bitch Sini Kreettan Olga "Olga". 14.04.2003. 
http://jalostus.kennelliitto.fi/frmKoira.aspx?RekNo=FIN22376/03&R=183.1

3: Brown Hungarian Mudi bitch Saunatytön Capsella b-p "Rauni". 22.2.2007. 
http://jalostus.kennelliitto.fi/frmKoira.aspx?RekNo=ER19737/07&R=238


----------



## celestine (Oct 22, 2007)

Currently we're owned by a:

Haden-german shep/pit/chow mix 6 yrs old
Cade (short for Barricade)- a rott 6 months old
And our new addition will be a Greater Swiss Mountain Dog (we're still looking for a name...She's almost a whole month old!)

9 cats
India & Ireland
Odin, Thor & Dafn
Hades & Apollo
Jasper & Siren

2 fish 
Hermes (Albino catfish) and Paco (Pacu)

Once we were owned by a wonderful golden named Bane...we still miss him greatly.


----------



## Craftydeb (Feb 20, 2008)

I have 2 Shelties - Sadie is 3 yrs old and Chelsey is 11 and 1 Boxer - Baby who is 1 1/2 yrs old.


----------



## JeremyAAA (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd be grateful if anyone who help identify
my dog's breed. She's very cute. Very determined as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0bP6Q45sec

Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a 2 yr old male American Pit Bull Terrier. I think he's 2 at least. I got him when he was about 5 or six months old and have had him for 19 months.


----------



## Bailizzle812 (Feb 9, 2008)

i have a pomeranian mixed with a japanese spitz...dont let his size fool you tho he is a terror! lol


----------



## PomMom (Feb 5, 2008)

Lexi is a pomeranian, almost 3 years old.
Maggie is also a pomeranian, 9 weeks old.


----------



## shewolf4 (Feb 24, 2008)

We lost our two GSD's last year - one to cancer, one to old age
We have
Shelby- Terriermix- going on ten and snores accordingly
Silly Tilly Toelicker- Blue Heeler- about 4 - best fetcher ever
Axle- about 2 - GS and Husky mix- the Guinea wakes him up and lets him know he has to look scary
Tonka - about 2- Rottie- she is very new- 3 weeks and learning a job, but doing great
Yuna- about 7 month - BC & Sheltie mix - our little thief

Also 5 cats now- counting the 3 legged foster feral that is coming around- Mr.BO- my senior resident
Shmay- the Drama Queen
Missymau- our dumpster cat rescued
and last but not least
Prettybitty - the feral that likes to socialize now
Outside we have 
"Buddy- our OTTB 
Dinah the Diva- my girl- Quarterhorse 
Mr. Mack- Shetland Pony 
and Boomer- Quarterhorse and antagonizer together with Mr. Mack
And of course our chickens that walk all over our dogs and goldfish that come when you knock on the pond - so does everyone else
Keep in mind that we have the land for all this- a little over 12 acres and I am able to stay home to keep all of this rolling and clean -the German in me demands that I keep everything clean


----------



## Bella~Lugosi (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello All,
I have two Weims! 1 girl, almost 8 months & 1 boy almost 4 months! They are GREAT I know that they are HIGH ENERGY, but so am I and the rest of my family for that matter. But just like any other family, my priorities are on the right track, but I can't speak for the rest of the family. And I don't have That Much energy!!!! But I have to say, if you are going to own a Weim, own at least 2, because one will totaly exhaust you
I LOVE my babies so so much, but they are very, very high energy! But the Love & Affection that you get in return is so worth it. This breed of dog not only wants to be a part of your family, but they accept nothing else but being your family!


----------



## iluvmywinkys (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a 25 lb ??? Named clifford..
A black and tan short haired doxie named Elliott...
A black and tan dapple long haired doxie named Olivia..
And a pit bull named Layla..

Oh and can't forget the nine pit bull mix puppies we got now too..


----------



## K9Envy (Mar 11, 2008)

We have a 4lb. female Toy Fox Terrrier, her name is Hannah and she just turned a year old in January 2008.
Our other child is a 26lb. male Manx, his name is Calvin, he turns 7 years old this week!


----------



## babiibear (Mar 12, 2008)

My LiL Girl is a 6pound, 5 month poodle/dachsund/shitzu mix


----------



## SimbasMom (Feb 27, 2008)

i own three siberian huskies, simba, myshka and dakota


----------



## AutumnWynd (Feb 20, 2008)

We have a Beagle his name is Buddy. Very good pup with my kids..love him to pieces


----------



## wheaties4ever123 (Mar 30, 2008)

I got 2 purebred SCWT (Soft coated Wheaton terriers) even though they look sort like crosses. Murphy is a 2 year old and is a really hyper dog with a big attitude and acts like a human baby. Casey is a absolutely sweet(yet overweight) wheatie. She is also adorable and beautiful. She's Murphys aunt and just turned 7 on March 13. She has literally never bit anyone in her life, never even in her teething stage!


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Chloe is a 6 1/2 month old Pug!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Sophie is a Border Collie Mix...most likely with some form of Retriever


----------



## doxies13isenough (Nov 12, 2007)

I have Dachshunds
one choc lab
one basset mix


----------



## Alygi (Mar 23, 2008)

Colbi is a black Labrador Retriever X. Possibly some herding dog, possibly some sighthound, and possibly some terrier. Who knows. We love her anyway.


----------



## spoodles (Apr 6, 2008)

We have 5 dogs: 
Lacie - female black Standard Poodle
Keisha - female apricot Standard Poodle
Zoe - female black and white Parti Standard Poodle
Rex - male Silver Beige Standard Poodle
Jazzy - female black and white German Shorthair/Boxer/Lab cross


----------



## lady_bug0212 (Apr 5, 2008)

We have 2 Boxers:
Cuda, short for Barracuda, he is 4 and a beautiful brindle color.
Mango is 2 and absolutly NUTS, she is fawn w/ some black marbleing.


----------



## carrie_griffes (Jun 15, 2008)

7 yr old German Shepard
4 yr old smooth blk/tan Mini Dachund
2 yr old long hair brindle Mini Dachund
1 yr old long hair red pie Mini Dachund
and on the weekends;
add 3 yr old blk/tan long hair Mini Dachund


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

I own a Drever mix female dog =D


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

I have two dogs,a Miniature Pinscher and a Belgian Malinois


----------



## sylviad (Aug 2, 2008)

Currently, I have a Belgian Shepherd - Malinois is the official name. His physique isn't like the standard German Shepherd which slopes low at the back end. Tyler stands with his back straight and erect. His fur is golden color with flecks of black with black muzzle and ears. 

When I first saw him, I immediately thought his coat looked like that of a deer. As it turns out, his breed description refers to this appearance.

He's extremely friendly - tireless and POWERFUL! He is very strong and solid. He's given me 2 black eyebrows from bumping into me with his noggin'. It doesn't take much for his hard bones to hurt me. He has a knack, if you know what I mean.

I got him from the pound 2 years ago when Kobe, my American Eskimo, died. And he died shortly after my Lab/Chow mix, Cindy, who was absolutely adorable and cute. The house was unbearable without any dog at all, so I got Tyler about 2 days after Kobe. The pound staff thought Tyler was about 1 year old at the time, so he's probably around 3 now.

Prior to Kobe, I had my first American Eskimo - Nikki who I got when he was 6 weeks old. He made me fall in love with the breed. Keen to defend, yet full of energy for play and walking, he had a great sense of humor. It's my experience that this breed lives a good long healthy life. Nikki was 16-1/2, Kobe (another pound dog I got when he was about 1 year old) lived to 15. Poor Cindy only made it to 10-1/2.

Sylvia


----------



## reinawolf360 (Aug 4, 2008)

I have an update lol she is shar pei/heeler/pit bull/shepard


----------



## Pup7 (Jul 31, 2008)

one black lab named Lily


----------



## 4myZevon (Aug 4, 2008)

My fiance and I have a 6 month old Welsh Terrier... he is our adorable hyper werewolf (at least thats what his dad says he looks like).


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

The dogs here are:
Clyde, a 2.5 y/o NM rottweiler, who is also a canine good citizen and registered therapy dog,
Kiera, a 10 y/o SF GSD
Zellie, a 5 y/o SF golden retriever who is a canine good citizen
Nat, a 8 y/o SF Chow Chow mix
and Stix, a younger adult NM terrier mix that rules my house.


----------



## KitNothing (Aug 16, 2008)

Cooper: 8 year old Alaskan Husky
Danny: 7 year old Mini Schnauzer. 

My furry babies. :}


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

cocker spaniel/poodle


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

My son is a Dachshund/poodle mix. He was actually from an accidental litter and my husbands friend gave him to me for free (well, my husband had to help him move an engine, so not free, but for a favor). I never really refer to him as a doxie~poo but I love the cute names. *Ducks while everyone throws stuff at me*

My big guy is a Lab/Dane mix or....get ready for it....a labradane. Or, as my husband likes to call him, a Great Lab. LOL. He was a stray someone found and offered him to us. 

So I am the only one here who likes those lame combo names for mutts. Eh..oh well.


----------



## LabLover0303 (Sep 5, 2008)

Mya - Black Lab. 5 1/2 Years old.
Sophie - Yellow Lab. 1 year old
Keelo - White boxer - he was rescued when he was young. We think he is 3 years old.


----------



## Gizm0 (Mar 13, 2008)

Lhasa Apso and a Puginese


----------



## Line-of-Fire (Aug 2, 2008)

Cruz -- Ambred German Shepherd
Cinder -- Ambred German Shepherd.
Bay -- German Show lines GSD
Deuce -- Ambred/german show lines GSD
Jordyn -- Ambred/german show lines GSD
Zoee -- Whippet
Emma -- Newphie/Huskie/a million different breeds lol. 
(at dads)

Paul -- Ambred/German show lines GSD
Chelsea -- Whippet
Jack -- Whippet
(at moms.)


Lots of puppies!


----------



## michelego2008 (Sep 29, 2008)

We have 3

Golden Retrievers - Lily will be 7 & Maverick will be 5 in October

Mini long-haired Dachshund - Tilly who will be 3 in October.


----------



## crazyone101 (Oct 17, 2008)

two Chihuahuas....8 and 9. there names are Tinkerbell and Roxann.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

I don't remember seeing this big thread... I may have posted in it long ago, but I can't remember. 

Bo -- Beagle (8 yrs. old)
Katie -- Beagle/Bassett Hound (4 yrs. old)
Blue -- Pit Bull (10 yrs. old, 11 in Dec.)
Audubon -- English Pointer/Dalmation (7 yrs. old)
Callie -- Long Haired Minature Dachshund (5 yrs. old)
Gracie -- Long Haired Minature Dachshund (9 yrs. old)
Mattie -- Standard Dachshund (12 yrs. old)
Triumph -- Shih Tzu/Pekignese (1 yr. old)
Jake -- Shih Tzu (10 yrs. old)
Emmy -- Chihuahua Mix (1-2 yrs old)
Annie -- Whippet/Schnauzer (7-8 yrs. old)
Luke -- Rat Terrier/Beagle (1 yr. old)


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I have an update since I first posted my dogs. Peekaboo is no longer with us but we still have two American Bulldogs Kramer and Katie. We also have a French Bulldog named Hingham who is a brat and a nightmare to train!


----------



## Juicyfruit (Jun 23, 2008)

Mini foxy x jack russell


----------



## Manchesmom (Sep 6, 2008)

Manchas is a toy poodle and he is 4 months old.


----------



## woofy (Mar 22, 2008)

Well like my sig says, 

We have four dogs, 3 min pins and a husky (mix?) no on knows yet


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Lennox is a male Tosa-inu. He'll be a year old next week. He was 130.7 LBs about three weeks ago. 

-naoki


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

iorek is almost 9 months old and a samoyed


----------



## Linny (Jan 6, 2008)

Liza - a two year old Rhodesian Ridgeback/Sheppard/Black Mouth Cur mix, and
her pups; 

Levon and Molly- five months old all of the above plus Walker Hound. All just great dogs!


----------



## MaxwellsMommy (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a Great Pyrenees named Maxwell and a Chow/Pit Bull mix named Chunk.


----------



## PatriciaLynn (Oct 20, 2008)

Champ is a Boxer. He's just over a year old.


----------



## kittykat25 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ours is a GSD, we don't have a name yet. The hubby just went to pick her up today.


----------



## jcw1503 (Nov 17, 2008)

lab/german shepherd mix


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Standard Poodle - Matrix
Bichon - Tippy


----------



## boomerman (Nov 12, 2008)

Boomer- Yellow lab.


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 18, 2008)

6 Month old female mantle Great Dane, "Boots". Growing like a weed too, already 29"

Soon to get a harlequin male Great Dane, only 2 weeks old at the current time so I'll have him in early January.


----------



## RMJJ (Dec 18, 2008)

Rex- Blue Australian cattle Dog (Blue Heeler) Will be 3yrs old on 19 Jan 2009
Missy-Blue Australian cattle Dog (Blue Heeler) Will Be 2yrs old on 11 Jan 2009
Jill-Red Australian Cattle Dog(Red Heeler) Will be 11yrs In August 2009
Jack-Red Australian Cattle Dog(Red Heeler) Will be 10yrs In June 2009


----------



## MustLuvMutts (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a boxer/lab mix. He's got the body and coloring of a boxer, the legs and face of a lab.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

We have 4 APBT's
Alexis
Havoc
Chaos and
Warhead!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Four Rough Collies, and One Shetland Sheepdog


----------



## ProRawFeeding (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a 1 1/2 year old pit mix named Kiki.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Mr D - 7 yr old smooth collie
Charm - 8 yr old rough collie
Chase - 1 yr old smooth collie
Tess - 9 month old smooth collie


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

We have a 5 y/o English Bulldog named Rosie..she's our proud and joy 

We just recently took in a stray a few months back. I believe he is a Min Pin and vet said around the 1 yr range..he still has some ways to go though!


----------



## DGB89 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a one year old Yellow Lab mix. Not too sure what he is mixed with. His name is Goliath. When I rescued him I was told he was Lab and Mastiff they thought. But other people who have seen him think he is part hound or Great Dane! He's a sweet heart though.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a 7 month old cream colored standard poodle name Bella. She is the sweetest, smartest and most graceful dog I' ve ever owned and I love, love, love her.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

can't remember if I posted in this one, but mine is a 1 1/2 year old male Coton de Tulear


----------



## tippi (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: She's a boxer*

JIMGISSY....i am so very excited for you. waiting as long as you have, and now the time is here!!!! please keep us posted on ROXYs progress! and.......post pics!!!!!

foxy roxy...just turned 5...has my heart
lucky lucciano..just turned 4...has my soul
anastasia...6 months....has us all wrapped around her little toe

this is a DOBERMAN house


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

As almost as I know it's not a recognized breed, it's certainly a funny one!

A Chihmix!! (Cha-mix) : P










(His name would be _Donatello_, like the _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle_!!)


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Shar pei, and just got a lab/mastiff mix!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I've two dogs
Frankie - Miniature Schnauzer
Johnnie - Beagle/Lab Mix


----------



## SoleSky (Jan 1, 2009)

I currently have two dogs, a Chihuahua (Chupie) and a Cairn Terrier (Weebee Trouble. My Chihuahua is relatively big for an apple head (type of Chihuahua), she weighs 10 pounds. Also my Cairn is big for a Cairn, 20 pounds, YIKES! I still love them to death.


----------



## Tmarie423 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have 2 dogs, Zena our rotti girl and Cain our american bull dog puppy.


----------



## moosegirl303 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have three dogs. Daisy is a black lab and beagle mix. She is all tan and has a white chest and face. Shes 8 years old. She has the lab face. Chloe i rescued. She is a full breed American Black lab. She is a wild one. She gets into everything and eats everything. She was born in May. And I have a toy apricot poodle. She is 4lbs and I love her to death. Her name is Minnie. I love all my dogs and I want more, but the man of the house says no more unless he gets a german shepard, which i am scared of


----------



## Tmarie423 (Jan 1, 2009)

moosegirl303 said:


> I have three dogs. Daisy is a black lab and beagle mix. She is all tan and has a white chest and face. Shes 8 years old. She has the lab face. Chloe i rescued. She is a full breed American Black lab. She is a wild one. She gets into everything and eats everything. She was born in May. And I have a toy apricot poodle. She is 4lbs and I love her to death. Her name is Minnie. I love all my dogs and I want more, but the man of the house says no more unless he gets a german shepard, which i am scared of


Sorry to hear that you're scared of GSD's. When trained properly they are wonderful pets and they are extremely intelligent.


----------



## moosegirl303 (Jan 1, 2009)

some of my relatives had a German Shepard named Brutis. He recently died, but he was the only German shepard that I was not scared of. I was real nervous around him, but I got use to him. I don't know what it is about German shepards that scare me


----------



## Chunkybloomer (Jan 1, 2009)

I have five jack russells. The mother and her four pups. The father passed away on the 29th of December when a lose calf from a nearby farm got lose. I tried to get Spuds away from the calf but he just wanted to play and was kicked. I do not breed to sell or anything I live on a 48 acre piece of property with a 2 acre pond/lake 60 feet from my back porch and even before Spuds passed away had intented on and still intend on keeping all the pups. 
I have read some posts that made me kind of hesitant to mention I have pups and have never bred before but I have done all the research and my vet has helped me so much. I also have a friend who breeds JRT's. Just wanted everyone to know I have not and will not be irresponsible in anyway with the life my dogs.
With that said the pups are beautiful and I have named one Ella and the other spud-nick. I waiting to see about names for the other boy and girl. I was thinking cailie for the girl. I seen a JRT online that looks almost identical and that was her name so... Sorry I am rambling I am excited to learn and to chat with other dog lovers and am excited to get to know everyone.


----------



## reinawolf360 (Aug 4, 2008)

Pedro said:


> I have a Great Dane / PitBull I call him a Pit Dane and a Cockerpoo puppy
> 110lbs vs 10 lbs and play great together.


d'aaaaw cute i bet they're both adorable


----------



## TysonsMom (Nov 22, 2008)

Tyson is a brindle boxer who is almost a year old. I had to put my other dog down 7/07 and I missed him so much. I had Scamp for almost 16 years. He was just a shelter mutt. Loved him to death. BF told me if we get another dog, he wanted a boxer. He had always wanted one. So after looking for quite a few months, I found Tyson and it's been love at first sight. He is my baby. Sorry I'm going on and on. But who ever said once you have a boxer, you'll never go back, they weren't kidding!!! I want another one now.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

My Belle is a yellow labrador retriever


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Stella Agnes - 7 year old Blenheim Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. I have had her for 3 years.

Lucy Mae - 7 year old mixed breed. I did DNA testing on her to find out that she is Poodle/Brittany/Chihuahua mix. I have had Lucy since she was adopted from a no-kill shelter at 11 months old.

Desi Ray - 5 year old mixed breed. He is a Poodle/Shih-tzu mix. He looks like an apricot miniature poodle. I bought Desi from a BYB when he was 12 weeks old. I like to think I rescued him from a puppy mill type situation. I know, I know....but it makes me feel better about buying him LOL. I do love him tho'.

Oh...yeah, Stella was given to me by a show breeder. She was a retired champion. The agreement was, I had to spay her and give her a dental. Needless to say, I said No problem!


----------



## bigbadjohnsmom (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a Bull Terrier, an Alapaha Blueblood Bulldog and an American Bulldog puppy. I love them all!!!! We're the "bully bunch"

How old is your American Bulldog puppy? Mine is 8 wks and 20lbs, not fat. He is white with brown/brindle patches. As soon as I get my camera fixed, I'll post pix. He also has green eyes.


----------



## tysonNaggie (Dec 22, 2008)

I have two precious doggies. Tyson, who is a pitbull mix (I dont know what he's mixed with) is 1 1/2. And then theres Aggie, who is full pitbull and she 2 1/2.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

From left to right I have

Fraggle - Tibetan Terrier mix rescued at 6 months-now 4 years old.

Angel - Rescued Border Collie @ 1.5 years, will be 6 on the 26th.

Karma - 2 year old Border Collie/Jack Russell mix.

Stryker - 2 year old Border Collie/Jack Russell mix.

Karma and Stryker are littermates and we have had them since they were 9 weeks old.


----------



## lottolincolns (Mar 4, 2009)

Im sorry this doesnt really relate to the topic, but I recently heard about this website called http://www.lottolincolns.com, i heard about it of of facebook, and its really neat. I know the owner, its actually a 14 year old kid, who absolutely loves pets. He says that he will donate 50% of the collected funds to the SPCA (i dont know if its local or not). Oh, you can donate pennies to his site (really to the SPCA) and if you donate 100 pennies you can enter in to get an itunes card, or other gift cards (can be used as great gifts). Well anyways i thought i might spread the word about this site on a couple of forums. BY the way, this community is great! Oh yeah, and my real name is Morgan Mccullough. I made my children donate 100 pennies each, they didnt mind much, they just thought about the prizes! Also, dont you think one of the prizes should be like dog food or toys? That would be awesome!

PS: If you really want to know the breed of my dogs they are: Chocolate Lab, and a Beagle. Thanx


----------



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a Great Pyreness/Golden Retriever mix.She is 3 1/2 months right now. Plan on getting a second dog in a couple of months.


----------



## Bully_Owner_NC (Mar 5, 2009)

English Bulldog... 10 week old male.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

Rita, A 5 year old English Bulldog.


----------



## TobleronesMom (Dec 15, 2008)

Half Chihuahua half Miniature Pinscher, Toby. He was apparently a backyard attempt at a 'designer dog' but with one ear up and one ear down didn't sell, so he was bounced around/given away 4 or 5 times B4 coming to rest in my home, lap and heart. I've had him a year and a half, he was about 8 months old when I got him.
Never owned a small 'toy' breed dog before. It's quite a wonderful experience!


----------



## brandonrchrd (Mar 23, 2009)

*check out this new site......sign up*

doggypeople.webs.com


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a Norwegian Elkhound, a Miniature Dachshund, and a mutt of all sorts. She looks like a black lab and a basset hound had a baby. But we see pointer in her actions.


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

Black pug/japanes chin mix
Choc lab


----------



## brian1684 (Mar 26, 2009)

My wife and I have a 2yr old blk and white pinto female akita, and a 1yr old red and white siberian male, and our newest member of the family is a 6 wk old agouti siberian male.


----------



## Crazyland (Mar 10, 2009)

We have 2 German Shepherd Dogs. Both are sable in color, one with a long coat and the other a plush.


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Tiberius is listed with the vet as an Alaskan Husky. I just tell people he is Siberian Husky (I think) and God knows what else. Some people say Husky/German Shepad..some say Husky/Greyhound. All I know is I love him right to death.

Someone asked about Beagles and Britney Spaniels, I had a beagle a few years ago (sadly had to rehome him) and his best friend was a Britney. He was so sad when she passed. Both dogs came from the same breeder. He bred Beagles, Britney Spaniels, and Bassetts. He was a BYB and we didn't realize it until the Britney got sick. We found out he was no longer listed as an AKC breeder. He'd been caught selling sick puppies.  He still sells them, and people still pay...and to top it all off, he was an animal control officer in his town...still is...ok..rambling done.


----------



## Ganondorf (Mar 8, 2009)

Bubba is a Yorkie, and Aeris and Rinoa are mixed with mostly Yorkie. Rinoa looks like a pure Yorkie, but Aeris' hair is all blonde.


----------



## Donaspets (Apr 11, 2009)

all my dogs are stray... the unwanted breed


----------



## Pickleisaminidaschi (Jun 25, 2008)

Pickle is a red short haired mini daschund.


----------



## bellajuno2009 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi .. I have a 5 yr old male fawn boxer whose name is Rocco and a 14 month old red nose pit bull named Sophie and a puppy who is 3 weeks old and her name is Bella. I love them dearly and are a huge part of my life


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

bellajuno2009 said:


> Hi .. I have a 5 yr old male fawn boxer whose name is Rocco and a 14 month old red nose pit bull named Sophie and a puppy who is 3 weeks old and her name is Bella. I love them dearly and are a huge part of my life


3 weeks old?


----------



## txjones7 (Apr 22, 2009)

Bips said:


> My dog is a Lhasa Apsos, which is similar to a Shih Tzu. They are smaller dogs, and for show, most people grow the dogs hair out long. Well, instead, my dog has shorter hair, as we seem to think he looks better like that. What about yours?


Dragon Slaying Dobermans YEAH!!!!


----------



## bellajuno2009 (Apr 14, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> 3 weeks old?


Yes, Bella is 3 weeks old. Rocco and Sophie both had appointments to be spayed and neutered . Unfortuately their appointments were not until the spring. Needless to say they "hooked up" one day while my husband was watching them, he went into another room and so we had Bella. In fact Sophie never looked pregnant. She gained only a few pounds, even the vet wasn't sure if she was pregnant due to her age. He said he was 80% sure she was having a false pregnancy and 20% that she would have one puppy. Bella weighed only 6 ounces when she was born and now she weighs approximately 3 pounds. She nurses quite well, is scooting around, her eyes are opened and she is beginning to focus. She is quite beautiful, black with brown markings . I think she might be a brindle, It will be easier to tell whne she is older. All of the dogs are getting spayed and neutered, the puppy as soon as she is old enough and has enough weight on her.


----------



## LunarFlame (Jul 6, 2008)

I have an English Setter. I loves him  His breed is really energetic outside, but if they get enough exercise they are big couch potatos inside! 
We got him because 1. I REALLY wanted a dog and 2. My boyfriend wanted a hunting dog. 

So I got my lap dog (all 60lbs of him) and he got his hunter. Setters are pointing dogs, so rather than flushing birds, they freeze and point towards the scent. It's really fun to watch


----------



## silverphoenix69 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a beautiful English Springer Spaniel puppy that I'll be getting in 4 weeks 3 days! I believe his name will probably be Ty..But we aren't deciding until we see him


----------



## Dingo Lust (Jul 4, 2009)

My English Mastiff turned 1 last Monday. While I'm here, maybe someone can tell me what breed this dog is...


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Dingo, My guess would be a Shiba Inu.


----------



## cece6 (Jul 4, 2009)

2 italian greyhounds (Hershey and Gracie)
1 chihuahua (Twinkie)
1 boston terrier (Appa)
1 border collie (Kip)
and 1 baby rott mix (Sasha).


----------



## Joebas (Dec 23, 2007)

Newfoundland, Golden Retriever and Cockapoos.


----------



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

Our little Stella we believe is a Schoodle (schnauzer/poodle mix). She was a rescue...so no real way of telling....that is what our vet guesses.

we get asked almost daily if she is a Portuguese Water Dog. She's definitely not that!!!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

2 Papillons here, Gizmo and Roxy.. (and begging the fiance for a 3rd...heck, why not, right?)


----------



## ooby1kanooby (Aug 11, 2009)

I have an adorable black lab/mix?. She is a little bit over a year old and her birthday is on Valentine's day. We can't be sure that is her exact birth date but it is close so we decided it was a perfect day. We think she may be part bull dog or pittbull of some kind. She as some attributes of them and she has more than one breed mixed into her. We got her at the pound because I can't stand not to. They need saving there. In fact my first dog, Bambi (died at 14), was not even purchased. We got her out of a 'free dog' box. :[


----------



## Richie (Mar 28, 2009)

6mo old Malinois named Jazz, she is my first dog. Got her @ 10 weeks and its been smooth sailing ever since. Ok, thats a lie, but she learns very quickly and has been a joy to raise thus far.


----------



## sirilucky (Mar 12, 2009)

I have an American bull dog.


----------

